# Impression: IWC GST Aquatimer 2.000m Ref.3536-002



## moby711

Hello there,

I just wanted you to share some impressions from my

" IWC GST Aquatimer 2.000m Ref.3536-002 st/st IWC Kal.37524 "

I have bought it in June 2003 (as good as NOS) and this watch was produced
in app. 2000/2001 due to the tritium coated hands and the 12 o´clock index. 
All the rest is Superluminova (SL) illuminated.

The GST production line itself was introduced in 1997. Tritium coated 
rhodanised hands and parts of the dial index had been produced till 2000.

This dial is a fairly rare midversion in the process of switching from tritium to 
(SL), also to be recognized by the "T SWISS MADE T" writing at the 6 o´clock 
index. The bezel is solid made of AISI L316 steel like the whole watch 
itself. The bracelet is as well solid made and very easy to adjust due to its 
unique design. The weight of the watch is about 175g.

This is the steel version Ref. 3536-002 with black dial. There was also a titan 
version 3536-001 and a steel version 3536-003 with silver dial and gold 
coated hands available. As far as I know only app. 6.000 pieces of this type 
had been produced.


Note:
At the end of the pics I did a little visual comparison with my Sea Dweller and 
showed some wristshots... Hope you enjoy them...  
I love both timepieces... they are just awesome! :-!


----------



## Timothy Patrick

_Absolutely outstanding pics Andreas. Very nice and imposing chunk of metal. I like the simplicity and I think it hold up very well next to that Seadweller.

Great write-up. Thanks a bunch, you put a smile on my face. Love that IWC!!:-!

:thanks_


----------



## rgp

I am still kicking myself for not having bought the titanium version of that IWC.

Richard


----------



## Nalu

Great info, a lot of things I didn't know about ATs of that vintage!:thanks

Here's a couple of shots of another rarely-seen AT, the white/silver dial:


----------



## UltraMagnetic

WOWZERS Colin:rodekaart

incredible!


----------

